# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 4: Double SRAW rocket fire/hit

## CuT

Pretty awesome trick I wanted to share.

----------


## Dante

This is pretty awesome, even though I dont like jack frags a lot

----------


## CuT

> This is pretty awesome, even though I dont like jack frags a lot


He sounds like a smug individual haha... never really watched any of his videos besides this one

----------


## Dante

> He sounds like a smug individual haha... never really watched any of his videos besides this one


Yeah, the fact that he is a hacker makes me dislike him  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Freefall552

More useful tricks in the Battlefield 4 section, lovely!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lemour

This is gamebreaking in my point of view, 5+!

----------

